# Berechnung in tabelle speichern ACCESS 2002



## emplace (22. Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute,

habe ein Problem:
ich möchte in einem Zahl Feld eine Berechnung machen und diese dann in der Tabelle speichern.

Die Berechnug klappt habe es wie folgt gemacht:
Feld *GesamtEH* unter Daten/Steuerelementinhalt "=[KEH]+[SEH]+[FEH]+[MAEH]+[FMEH]+[CBEH]+[AKZEH]+[VAEH]" (in Klammer sind Datenfelder)

Ergebnis z.B. "5,33" und dieser Wert soll in das Feld GesamtEH gespeichert werden. 

Nur im Feld steht nicht drin.

Bitte um HILFE.

MFG emplace


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. Juni 2003)

Servus!

Erstell ein neues Feld in deiner Tabelle, in welcher du das Ergebnis speichern willst ...
danach gehst du hin und machst dir einfach eine Aktualisierungs Abfrage, die deine Werte dann berechnet...

Fertig!

Gruss Tom


----------

